# Intermitant Transmission slipping



## mastermike (Jun 16, 2012)

2001 Maxima GLE 3.0 and auto with 136,000 miles. Bought this car 9 months ago and have had no problems till now. 3 weeks ago I'm taking off from the stop light and engine starts racing up to about 5,000 RPM but not pulling the car like it should. Pull over quickly turn car off and check my fluid. Everything looked good and no burnt trans fluid. I turned the car off and thought about what to do. After about 10 minutes I started the car and drove it home. It shifted and ran perfectly from that day on till yesterday. Same thing happened. I took it to the dealer. He test drove it and it ran perfectly for him. No check engine lights or nothing. He put the scanner on it anyway. No codes! Has anyone had this problem? What was the solution?


----------



## miheot (Jun 24, 2015)

*Same issue with my 2000 Maxima*

My 2000 maxima w/125K miles displayed the same transmission slippage. Has happened twice now, about 2 months apart. The second time, after restarting the car, the overdrive light on the dash was flashing. I depressed the overdrive button multiple times and then the light stopped flashing. After driving for another 25 minutes, the service engine soon light displayed. Will get the code read tomorrow. Transmission fluid looks good. No other problems with the car. Hoping that the scanner will provide me with a code related to why the transmission would seem to be slipping (engine revved up to 5000 RPM before car would start to slowly accelerate). Has anyone else experienced this problem? What was the cause/fix?


----------

